# The Kenpo Lounge



## MJS (May 4, 2007)

Thought I would start this thread as a place to relax and catch up with other Kenpoists on the forum.  Sometimes a thread gets a bit off track with side chat, so I wanted to give everyone a place where they can kick back, relax and talk about anything!:ultracool 

Enjoy!!:ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior (May 4, 2007)

MJS said:


> Thought I would start this thread as a place to relax and catch up with other Kenpoists on the forum.  Sometimes a thread gets a bit off track with side chat, so I wanted to give everyone a place where they can kick back, relax and talk about anything!:ultracool
> 
> Enjoy!!:ultracool



Great idea, Mike! Gotta run right now, but look forward to stopping in often.


----------



## Nobody (May 8, 2007)

This is a question from someone that does not take Kenpo of any kind just always wondered if they really give out a ring when you make like 2nd Degree?  This comes from me seeing the Speakman movie i think, long time ago.  Oddly i have known kenpo-ist an never thought to ask them if they got a ring.  Just a want for basic info i find odd never know when it will show up in some trivia.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 8, 2007)

Nobody said:


> This is a question from someone that does not take Kenpo of any kind just always wondered if they really give out a ring when you make like 2nd Degree?  This comes from me seeing the Speakman movie i think, long time ago.  Oddly i have known kenpo-ist an never thought to ask them if they got a ring.  Just a want for basic info i find odd never know when it will show up in some trivia.



If they do, somone owes me a ring. 

Seriously, all organizations are different in the way they function, but I'd be sruprised if anyone did this. Just too expensive.


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2007)

Nobody said:


> This is a question from someone that does not take Kenpo of any kind just always wondered if they really give out a ring when you make like 2nd Degree? This comes from me seeing the Speakman movie i think, long time ago. Oddly i have known kenpo-ist an never thought to ask them if they got a ring. Just a want for basic info i find odd never know when it will show up in some trivia.


 
As KW already said, each org. is run differently.  For my 1st and 2nd my inst. gave me a sword.

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 8, 2007)

I got a certificate and a picture ... didn't get no darned ring though ... where is it? Is it worth anything?


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, good idea MJS ...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 8, 2007)

If you are looking to get the Perfect Weapon ring.  This seller has them posted on eBay constantly.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Kenpo-Dragon-Ti...ryZ16044QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2007)

There is a whole thread about this somewhere.  That was only for the movie.

I remember getting a kick to the gut for my first!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 8, 2007)

note to self: change proctologists before he tests for shodan next year....


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 8, 2007)

I didn't get a ring.  I did get my bell rung though.


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2007)

Who's tending bar?  Anyone?


----------



## ChadWarner (May 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Who's tending bar? Anyone?


 
Me- I got marlburos and chocolate milk- whaddya have?:uhyeah:


----------



## JamesB (May 8, 2007)

I'll get the drinks in! What's everyone having then?

pfffffsssst!!  ahhhhhhhhh a nice cold beer after getting in from work!


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> Me- I got marlburos and chocolate milk- whaddya have?:uhyeah:



I'm still trying to wrap my head around that combination..... :rofl:


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2007)

JamesB said:


> I'll get the drinks in! What's everyone having then?
> 
> pfffffsssst!!  ahhhhhhhhh a nice cold beer after getting in from work!



Can't go too crazy, I need to work tonight.  But I could perhaps go for a coffee with a touch of Kaluha.


----------



## ChadWarner (May 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around that combination..... :rofl:


 
Breakfeast of champions!  Yeah babe:barf:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 8, 2007)

good christ.  smokes and chocolate milk?  please just tell me this isn't a blended drink...


----------



## jdinca (May 8, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> Me- I got marlburos and chocolate milk- whaddya have?:uhyeah:


 
I'm not sure, but I think that made me nauseous...


----------



## ChadWarner (May 8, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> good christ. smokes and chocolate milk? please just tell me this isn't a blended drink...


What?!  So what do you guys have for breakfeast?  The blended thing had me rollin'


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Who's tending bar? Anyone?


 
Are you taking on that task? 



ChadWarner said:


> Me- I got marlburos and chocolate milk- whaddya have?:uhyeah:


 
I dont smoke, and the thought of that combo is nasty!  I'll take the milk, minus the cigs.  What else is on tap?


----------



## ChadWarner (May 8, 2007)

MJS said:


> Are you taking on that task?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont smoke, and the thought of that combo is nasty! I'll take the milk, minus the cigs. What else is on tap?


 
So one blended chocoboro?


----------



## Ceicei (May 8, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> So one blended chocoboro?



:rofl:   :rofl:


That's FUNNY!

I'll take ice cold water please!


----------



## jdinca (May 8, 2007)

Single malt and a cuban for me. And please pass me that copy of Parker's biography...


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2007)

MJS said:


> Are you taking on that task?



Gotta wait for Job 1 to finish up first.  Alcohol and bleeding edge technology can get a wee bit scary.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 9, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> I remember getting a kick to the gut for my first!



We musta had the same instructor! :ultracool


----------



## HKphooey (May 9, 2007)

I heard they we giving away free pizza and that new "Kenpo" beer in here!!!


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> So one blended chocoboro?


 
Hey, we could be on to something here.  Well, then again, maybe not...:barf: 



Carol Kaur said:


> Gotta wait for Job 1 to finish up first. Alcohol and bleeding edge technology can get a wee bit scary.


 
Interestingly enough, we were talking about drinks last night at work! LOL!  Then again, after thinking about that, probably wouldn't be a good idea to sound drunk while talking to the public! LOL!  "What was that ma'am?..hiccup...theres...hiccup..a fight where?" LOL!



HKphooey said:


> I heard they we giving away free pizza and that new "Kenpo" beer in here!!!


 
Yeah, I heard it has a real hard kick to it too!


----------



## Shotochem (May 9, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> We musta had the same instructor! :ultracool


 
I must have had his evil twin only the kick wasn't in the gut. :btg: 

I'll take a single malt on the rocks.

                                                                                      -Marc-


----------



## HKphooey (May 9, 2007)

It is finally available in the states... Kenpo and Kenpo Light Beer!

Regular *Kenpo* is a full bodied larger brewed in Hawaii. 

*Kenpo Light* offers that same great taste with half the calories! Only 16 calories per serving.


----------



## Ceicei (May 9, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> It is finally available in the states... Kenpo and Kenpo Light Beer!
> 
> Regular *Kenpo* is a full bodied larger brewed in Hawaii.
> 
> *Kenpo Light* offers that same great taste with half the calories! Only 16 calories per serving.



So the regular is 32.  Is there one with 24 calories?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 9, 2007)

They're both just knockoffs of a really good Japanese beer.....


----------



## Carol (May 9, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> They're both just knockoffs of a really good Japanese beer.....



No way.  That beer has more Chinese influences than anything else.  :rofl:


----------



## jdinca (May 9, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> They're both just knockoffs of a really good Japanese beer.....



I hope you're not talking Sapporo, the Japanese Budweiser.


----------



## jdinca (May 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> No way.  That beer has more Chinese influences than anything else.  :rofl:



Yes, much more body and flavor ala Tsing Tao!

Where's the Kenpo IPA?


----------



## HKphooey (May 9, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> They're both just knockoffs of a really good Japanese beer.....


 
I almost pee-ed myself!!!   Good one!


----------



## HKphooey (May 9, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> So the regular is 32. Is there one with 24 calories?


 
They tried to market the 24, but did not sell to well.


----------



## HKphooey (May 9, 2007)

jdinca said:


> I hope you're not talking Sapporo, the Japanese Budweiser.


 
Ahhhhh, brewed in Canada!


----------



## Ceicei (May 9, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> They tried to market the 24, but did not sell to well.



Is there a simplified, watered-down version made for kids with less than 24?  I understand that this is supposedly popular and comes with stripes.


----------



## Carol (May 9, 2007)

Arite, I'm on the clock at work, but today sucks so I'm looking for something mean.  

Anything along the lines of a Kenpo Doppelbock?  I expect the full 154 calories in this one baby!


----------



## Nobody (May 9, 2007)

Thank you for a reply kidswarrior an MJS and fnorfurfoot, not looking for a ring cause was thinking man no wonder Kenpo cost so much.  The sword thing sounds even more expensive to me.  I once looked in to kenpo like i said it cost way to much for me to attend, think around a 125 bucks a month for like four classes a week in Kansas City actually in the in Independance Mo.  I have studied Tai Chi Chuan, Hsing Yi, Bagua and WIng Chung for around 20 some years.  I choose not to take kenpo do to the high cost to me.  That ring has to cost around 200 usd, the sword if a real functional 800 usd or better.  Sword mean if not a wall hanger is very expensive.  Thankyou for not flaming on me an totally forgot thte search thing first.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 10, 2007)

Nobody said:


> Thank you for a reply kidswarrior an MJS and fnorfurfoot


You're very welcome!  



> I have studied Tai Chi Chuan, Hsing Yi, Bagua and WIng Chung for around 20 some years.


Sounds like you're in good shape for defending yourself. I've always wanted to take Hsing Yi and Bagua.



> Thankyou for not flaming on me.


 
Why would anyone do that? You asked an honest question, and it deserves a response.


----------



## ChadWarner (May 10, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Is there a simplified, watered-down version made for kids with less than 24? I understand that this is supposedly popular and comes with stripes.


Of course it is the 16- doh!  Wait a minuite- I heard of a 5... But I am not at all sure that would quench a five year olds thirst.  MIght get drunk before quenching thirst... Kenpo lite... no not for me.  I'll just hang at the kids table and we'll have 154 gallons of chocolate millk.  Actually it's ovaltine we need because it is fortified.  So we'll also need a giant blender so the powder doesnt get stuck on the top of the glass, and I aint about stir all by my self.


----------



## MJS (May 10, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> I'll just hang at the kids table and we'll have 154 gallons of chocolate millk. Actually it's ovaltine we need because it is fortified. So we'll also need a giant blender so the powder doesnt get stuck on the top of the glass, and I aint about stir all by my self.


 
Is that with or without the marlboroughs? LOL!


----------



## ChadWarner (May 10, 2007)

MJS said:


> Is that with or without the marlboroughs? LOL!


 
You guys gave me such a complex I am quitting marlboro's- now its camels LOL


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> You guys gave me such a complex I am quitting marlboro's- now its camels LOL



Yeeeesh...what an image!


----------



## MJS (May 11, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> You guys gave me such a complex I am quitting marlboro's- now its camels LOL


 
Hey, I just thought of a new drink idea....the chococamel.  A creamy, thick chocolate drink, blended with the finest camel cigs.  Topped with whipped cream, a cherry and a camel cig. straw to drink from!!  MMM....I'm gettin' hungry!  LMAO!!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 11, 2007)

MJS said:


> Hey, I just thought of a new drink idea....the chococamel.  A creamy, thick chocolate drink, blended with the finest camel cigs.  Topped with whipped cream, a cherry and a camel cig. straw to drink from!!  MMM....I'm gettin' hungry!  LMAO!!



You all know you're sick, right? Most company insurance programs now offer couseling as part of their services. :lol:


----------



## MJS (May 11, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> You all know you're sick, right? Most company insurance programs now offer couseling as part of their services. :lol:


 
Sorry for the delayed reply...I was in the kitchen blending myself a beverage!! LOL! Just kidding!!!  I love chocolate.  In fact, I have a large jar of M&Ms, my favorite childhood candy, sitting next to me!  Cigs however...well, thats something I stay away from.  Besides blame Chad..afterall, he is the bartender! LOL!


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> You guys gave me such a complex I am quitting marlboro's- now its camels LOL


 
Long as they're Camel Unfiltereds. Those fibers get stuck in my teeth.


----------



## Nobody (May 12, 2007)

One last Lounge question is this.

I know Kenpo is a Chinese based system of martial arts an still have wonders why it is usually of by its self not just in the forums but even in the tournaments?  

An thank you for the answer primitively.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 12, 2007)

Kenpo has roots in China and Japan, but was really formalized here in America.  It's history, traditions and rituals are sort of unique...so it's off on its own as you pointed out.

Since we're mixing our booze and our baccy, how about you blend me up a cubano and rum?


----------



## Carol (May 12, 2007)

Rum sounds good right about now, as I just got home from work


----------



## Matt (May 12, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Rum sounds good right about now, as I just got home from work



Come on, you know all good kempo folks drink...















Hawaiian punch!


Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week. Tip your waitress and try the veal.


----------



## LawDog (May 12, 2007)

Matt,
How did the tournament go?


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 12, 2007)

Good morning Lawdog, Matt ... how are you doing this morning? Has anyone seen Prof. Joe around?


----------



## ChadWarner (May 13, 2007)

Matt said:


> Come on, you know all good kempo folks drink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAAHA that was hilarious!  Thanks to the other folks who played along with my madness--- It has been a tough couple of weeks.


----------



## Matt (May 16, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Matt,
> How did the tournament go?



Hi -

I'm Back - the semester is over!

I spoke with Mr. Dwire, and it sounds like the tournament went spectacularly. I had to miss it - the end of the semester project crunch kept me prisoner that weekend. Thankfully everything is done except perhaps student teaching in the fall, so now I can turn my attention to other projects. 

Hope all is well -now I've got a lot of posts to catch up on. 

Matt


----------

